# My new baby



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

Finally got to break in this new Harben jetter


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Hell yeah! What are the specs on that baby?


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

The cable guy said:


> Hell yeah! What are the specs on that baby?


4000 PSI 18GPM it had a remote so I can control the water & pressure


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice. What’s Harben using for power now?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Post some pics in action!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Worked as expected?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

What are your minimums to hook to that and pull it to a job???


----------

